# Brought back to life



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Wrapping up on this beauty soon. Owner now understands that a Semi-Trans will not last 8 years 

View attachment 24224




View attachment 24225




View attachment 24226


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Some before pictures that did not load above


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice job, I love working with cedar and penetrating oil.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks good, what's your restorative process?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Jmayspaint said:


> Looks good, what's your restorative process?


It must be a secret:whistling2: (given an hour now)


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

CApainter said:


> It must be a secret:whistling2: (given an hour now)



Ok, we will have to speculate then. 

I'm guessing an oxalic acid wash (perhaps bleach on any heavily mildewed areas), and sanding. 

Assuming from the post that the pervious coating was 8 year old semi-trans, a chemical stripper may not have been necessary.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry for the delay 

We did have to strip a few areas on the north side of the home (pictures were of the south side) but the rest of the stain was so deteriorated that a mix of bleach/TSP/ dish soap was enough to clean/strip. There was a color change but it was very minor and blended well. Then a very quick sand with 150. Stain being used is from a regional vender, Diamond Vogel. Product is called "grain stain" and this is a semi-solid. 

Respectfully,
Brian


----------

